
Ask HN: What apps have been sold or acquired before becoming a company - ud0
What examples of softwares, apps, bots have been sold or acquired before they even became a startup company if this has happened before. i.e an MVP that is built out &amp; attracts a lot of users &amp; before the founder could form a company they sold it.
======
employee123
Also curious about this too.

